# Question.



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a crowntail in a small one gallon. No Filter, No heater. 'River Stones' from the store, and one small soft plastic plant in with him. He eats, seems very energetic and happy. He wont do a full flare usually, but will come over and do a mini one. I was doing 100% water changes once a week on my bettas, butwith all the stuff people saying its not good I stopped, and do 50% now. 

Recently, he got some small white stringy looking stuff from his bottom fin. Not sure if its just like a side affect of growth as he has grown a bit since I have had him. Or if its some sort of algae. Hes very yhappy though, he built a nice size bubble nest the other day, and will do full flares now when you come to the glass.

Suggestions?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its more likely scum. Go back to 100% waterchanges (or (2) 50% waterchanges weekly). This is a must to keep him healthy in a 1 gallon bowl.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks much. Will do.


----------

